# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Διατροφή Κόκκινων Καναρινιών

## Harisagr

Τα πουλακια ηδη εχουν ηρεμησει σε σχεση με χτες. Συνεχιζουν ομως να τρωνε λαιμαργα....

Εχουν σταματησει να τιναζονται και να ανακατευουν τα φτερα τους και εκαναν και ενα μπανακι να καθαρισουν τα ποδια απο τις κουτσουλιες.

Αυτο που δεν μπορεσα να βρω ειναι η διατροφη που πρεπει να ακολουθησω για να μεινει ετσι εντονο το χρωμα τους.


Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Steliosan

> Τα πουλακια ηδη εχουν ηρεμησει σε σχεση με χτες. Συνεχιζουν ομως να τρωνε λαιμαργα....





> Εχουν σταματησει να τιναζονται και να ανακατευουν τα φτερα τους και εκαναν και ενα μπανακι να καθαρισουν τα ποδια απο τις κουτσουλιες.
> 
> Αυτο που δεν μπορεσα να βρω ειναι η διατροφη που πρεπει να ακολουθησω για να μεινει ετσι εντονο το χρωμα τους.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2



*Αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα και κιτρινα καναρινια*

*Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*

*Xρωστική για mosaic*

*Βάψιμο κόκκινων καναρινιών με φυσική διατροφή*

----------


## panos70

Xαρη να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πανεμορφα,να προσεχεις με το φαγητο και να μην τα δινεις συχνα αυγοτροφη γιατι τα κοκκινα ειναι απο τα καναρινια που παχαινουν ευκολα και γεμιζουν λιπος ,τα πουλακια να τα χωρισεις γιατι θα ξεκηνισουν αναπαραγωγη αν ειναι μαζι και ειναι λαθος τερτοια εποχη ,ακομη οργανικα δεν ειναι ετοιμα,ο μονος τροπος να τα κρατησεις κοκκινα ειναι να τα δινεις χρωστικη αλλα δεν θα σου το συνιστουσα γιατι σιγουρα εχουν φαει στην περοιοδο της πτεροροιας και πρεπει να κανει ο οργανισμος τους παυση απο τη χρωστικη δλδ να ξεκουραστη,μην τα δινεις τιποτα γιατι θα χρειαστει οταν σε 2-3 μηνες πας για αναπαραγωγη τοτε με το που θα ενωσεις το ζευγαρι ξεκινας και τη χρωστικη(παντα με οδηγιες χρησεις της εταιριας) για να παρουν το κοκκινο χρωμα τα μικρα ακομη απο εμβρυο,οτι αλλο θελησεις εδω ειμαστε

----------


## Gardelius

> *Συνεχιζουν ομως να τρωνε λαιμαργα....*
> 
> _Αυτο που δεν μπορεσα να βρω ειναι η διατροφη που πρεπει να ακολουθησω για να μεινει ετσι εντονο το χρωμα τους._


_Στο πρώτο ερώτημα μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ 
_*
Τροφή για καναρίνια χρώματος*

_
να επιλέξεις ένα μίγμα και μετά να δίνεις 1 κ.γ. ανά πουλί κάθε μερα. 

είμαστε σε περίοδο "συντήρησης" , έτσι μπορείς να αραιώσεις και το μίγμα σου (γύρω στο 20%)  με κεχρί (καναρινοσπορο) ή με βρώμη (αποφλοιωμένη).

Για το βάψιμο όπως σου είπε και ο Πανος , μαθε τι έδινε ο θειος σου και κάνε "παύση" αν έχει γινει στην πτερορροια.

Οι συνταγές που σου πρότεινε ο Στέλιος είναι πολύ καλές, με δοκιμασμένη ( την έκανα και εγώ)  αυτής με την πάπρικα.
_

----------


## panos70

παπρικα Ηλια εδινα κι εγω αλλα ......δεν ......λιγα πραγματα σαν ξεβαμενα γινοντουσαν ,αλλα ας τα αφησει να ηρεμησουν απο χρωματα

----------


## Gardelius

> παπρικα Ηλια εδινα κι εγω αλλα ......δεν ......λιγα πραγματα σαν ξεβαμενα γινοντουσαν ,αλλα ας τα αφησει να ηρεμησουν απο χρωματα


Πάνο σε συνδυασμό με κοκκινη πιπερια, είναι καλα για "αποτοξίνωση"... 

αν θέλει μπορεί να δώσει και   Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του

----------


## panos70

> *Gardelius*
> 
> Πάνο σε συνδυασμό με κοκκινη πιπερια, είναι καλα για "αποτοξίνωση"... 
> 
> αν θέλει μπορεί να δώσει και Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του


ναι αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο και .....καλο θα ηταν να το κανει,εγω τα εδινα οπως δινω και στα τιμπραδο ταραξακο συχνα,και αγκαθι της Μαριας (οταν ειχα τα κοκκινα) μια φορα την εβδομαδα οχι τωρα ομως

----------


## Harisagr

Απο τροφη παιρνω 5κιλο σακι Τ3 της manitoba στο οποιο παντα προσθετω απο την αρχη 1 κιλο βρωμη αποφλοιωμενη και 0,5 κιλο περριλα λευκη. μετα την πτερορροια αρεωσα μια ποσοτητα με 15% κεχρι και αλλο ενα 5 % βρωμη. Η δοσολογια ειναι αυστηρα 1 κουτ τη μερα...

Αυγοτροφη μεχρι στιγμης δινω φτιαχτη απο μια συνταγη του jk21 (αυτη με το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη) στην οποια προσθετω 10 βοτανα τριμμενα και γυρη. Αν δεν μπορεσω να κανω αλλη για τα κοκκινα ισως να ψαξω να παρω μια αξιολογη ετοιμη.

Χρωστικη θα μαθω ποια εδινε (γιατι τα καναρινια δεν ηταν δικα του) και θα επανελθω. Αλλα ξερω οτι την εδινε μεχρι το τελος της πτερορροιας.







Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραία! Αφού τα χωρίσεις όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά... η αναλογία ανά πουλι σε καλύπτει.

Η αυγοτροφη σε τι πρόγραμμα δίνεται ;

----------


## xarhs

με φυσικες τροφες  χαρη μπορεις να καταφερεις ενα αρκετα καλο αποτελεσμα , αλλα οχι αυτην την εικονα που βλεπουμε στις φωτογραφιες.

τουλαχιστον εγω δεν καταφερα τετοιο χρωμα......

αν εσυ θες να διατηρησεις αυτο το χρωμα , με σωστη χρηση καποιων σκευασματων στη σωστη περιοδο μπορεις να τα καταφερεις μη επιβαρυνοντας πολυ τον ευαισθητο οργανισμο του πουλιου.......

για μενα παντως προσπαθησε με φυσικες μεθοδους , να εχεις υγιη και δυνατα πουλια... και ας μην ειναι και τοσο εντυπωσιακα απο χρωμα..!!!!!!!

----------


## Harisagr

> Ωραία! Αφού τα χωρίσεις όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά... η αναλογία ανά πουλι σε καλύπτει.
> 
> Η αυγοτροφη σε τι πρόγραμμα δίνεται ;


Στα υπολοιπα πουλια δινω ανα 3 μερες ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου. Σε αυτα μου ειπανε να βαζω στο θυληκο κανονικα οπως τα υπολοιπα και στο αρσενικο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

XAΡΗ στη συνταγη αυτη 
*
Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*


που μαλλον κανεις ,μπορεις πριν την ψησεις να προσθεσεις ενα πελτε ντοματας απο μαρκετ απο 60 εως 100 γρ (δες γιατι εδω Λυκοπένιο ) ,λιγο σουμακ αν βρεις σε μαγαζι με μπαχαρικα  ( Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ) αρχικα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου (και αν εχει αποδοχη η τροφη βαζεις αλλο 1 και ανακατευεις στην ψημενη αφου την τριψεις ) και  λιγη παπρικα  και εισαι οκ 

αν εχεις αρκετη ψημενη ,τοτε μου λες ποσο εχεις σε βαρος και σου λεω ποσο απο αυτα να ανακατεψεις απλα ομοιομορφα 

αν βρεις και πεταλα καλεντουλας στα βοτανα ,τοτε βαζεις  στο μιγμα και 3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμενα

και μην φοβασαι να βαζεις αυγοτροφη .τωρα στη συντηρηση ανα 3η μερα σε ολα (εγω βαζω και συχνοτερα ) και αυτοι που στο ειπανε ,ας εχουν γνωμη για τις ζαχαροτροφες που ταιζουν .Η συγκεκριμενη ουτε υψηλη σε λιπαρα ειναι ,ουτε ζαχαρη εχει .Βαλε λιγοτερους κροκους (τους μισους ) και δινε και καθε μερα

----------


## Gardelius

> Στα υπολοιπα πουλια δινω ανα 3 μερες ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου. Σε αυτα μου ειπανε να βαζω στο θυληκο κανονικα οπως τα υπολοιπα και στο αρσενικο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.


Από μικρή μου εμπειρία θα συμφωνήσω με το Πανο, που ανέφερε για την "ευκολία" που παχαίνουν τα κοκκινα.

Από κει και πέρα, ο κάθε ένας κάνει αυτό που πιστεύει σωστό για τα πουλια του.

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*
> 
> και μην φοβασαι να βαζεις αυγοτροφη .τωρα στη συντηρηση ανα 3η μερα σε ολα (εγω βαζω και συχνοτερα ) και αυτοι που στο ειπανε ,ας εχουν γνωμη για τις ζαχαροτροφες που ταιζουν .Η συγκεκριμενη ουτε υψηλη σε λιπαρα ειναι ,ουτε ζαχαρη εχει .Βαλε λιγοτερους κροκους (τους μισους ) και δινε και καθε μερα


Αρχηγε για μενα το λες;

----------


## Harisagr

Ισως και να βιαστηκα αλλα πηρα απο ενα φιλο ξηρη αυγοτροφη της versele laga για κοκκινα καναρινια που δινει και ο ιδιος στα πουλια του. Τι γνωμη εχετε γι αυτην? μου ειπεαν θελω να την αναμειξω με την φτιαχτη για να εχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη αποδοχη. 

Οσο για την τροποποιηση της συνταγης θα την κανω σιγουρα μιας και σε λιγο καιρο θα πρεπει να κανω νεο μειγμα. Κι ας την ταιζω και στα υπολοιπα. Δεν νομιζω να εχουν θεμα και να αλλαξουν χρωμα (5 κιτρινα 1καφε με λευκο και 1 φανετοκαναρο).

Να σημειωσω οτι την καλεντουλα την βαζω ηδη τριμμενη στην αυγοτροφη μαζι με κατιφε χαμομηλι ταραξακο τσουκνιδα λεβαντα φασκομηλο τσαι του βουνου βασιλικο θυμαρι μελισσοχορτο βαλσαμοχορτο αποξηραμενο καροτο και αποξηραμενες χρωματιστες πιπεριες. Προσθετω επισης σπορους κια καμελινα ραδικοσπορο μαρουλοσπορο και bella di note. Και γυρη φυσικα

Απο εκει και περα κατι που ξεχασα να γραψω στην αρχη ειναι οτι τα πουλια ειναι τοσο πεντακαθαρα στην κοιλια και με το σωστο ροδοκοκκινο χρωμα και καθολου κιτρινο (λιπος) κατι που φοβομουν οταν διπιστωσα την προελευση τους που απ οτι καταλαβα απο το δαχτυλιδι ειναι απο το βελγιο.

Επισης πρωτη φορα μου τυχαινει να εχω τοσο ηρεμα πουλια. μπορει να κολλησω τη μουρη μου στο κλουβι και αυτα να συνεχισουν απτοητα να συμπεριφερονται λες και δεν ειμαι εκει.

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

> Στα υπολοιπα πουλια δινω ανα 3 μερες ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου. Σε αυτα μου ειπανε να βαζω στο θυληκο κανονικα οπως τα υπολοιπα και στο αρσενικο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.



γιατι να το λεω για σενα βρε Πανο; δεν ειδα να γραφεις εσυ εδω τα παραπανω στον Χαρη .


Αν το ειχες κανει ,ναι θα το ελεγα και για σενα και για οποιονδηποτε ,ο οποιος δεν εδινε και κεινος την ιδια αυγοτροφη .Αν εδινε τοτε ειχε δικαιωμα να εχει γνωμη ,γιατι η εμπειρια του θα ελεγε πχ οτι παχαινει τα πουλια του 

ομως η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα και δεν ισχυει για την συνταγη που εχω προτεινει ,οτι ισχυει  για μια ετοιμη .Με καταλληλες μαλιστα τροποποιησεις ,μπορει να μεταβληθει σε τροφη ,για καθε μερα .Ειναι θεμα ποσο θα μειωσεις τους κροκους .Αν το κανεις ,μπορεις να δινεις και ολο το φθινοπωρο συνεχως 

τα κοκκινα παχαινουν πιο ευκολα ,ισως λογω δυσλειτουργιας του συκωτιου και κακου μεταβολισμου του λιπους και της πρωτεινης ,απο το φορτωμα των χρωστικων

----------


## panos70

Bρε Δημητρη μου το λεω γιατι ισως ειμαι ο μοναδικος εδω μεσα που δινει ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με αρκετα προσθετα μεσα βεβαια, και ξερω απο την εμπειρια μου με τα κοκκινα πως για να μην παχυνουν πρεπει ο Χαρης να προσεχει ακομη και τι συχνοτητα των βιταμινων (σκονη η σταγονες)  που θα τα δινει ,το μιγμα θα πρεπει να ειναι διαιτης ,λιγο λιπαρο να ειναι αμεσως θα βαζουν παχακια  :cool:  αλλα ολα αυτα θα τα δει στην πορεια.......και αρκετο ταραξακο η αγκαθι

----------


## jk21

o Xαρης σιγουρα εχει και φιλους εκτος φορουμ γενικα ,που θα μπορουσαν να του εχουν πει κατι σχετικο ,αλλα και φιλους σε αλλα φορουμ ,οπως ειναι απολυτα φυσικο για ολα τα μελη μας ! θα μπορουσε να το κανει οποιοσδηποτε .Οπως μαλιστα προανεφερα ,αν εκεινος ειχε γνωμη για χορηγηση ετοιμης αυγοτροφης και οχι της συγκεκριμενης φτιαχτης ,θα ηταν απολυτα σεβαστη σαν θεση (αρα και η δικια σου ! ) γιατι εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω εμπειρια απο χρηση ετοιμης αυγοτροφης σε κοκκινα πουλια αυτη την περιοδο ,αλλα εκεινος θα ειχε .Παραλληλα η γνωση μου ,οτι οι συγκεκριμενες τροφες ,εχουν και ζαχαρη αλλα και λιπαρα που δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι στην κατηγορια των ακορεστων (ειδικα οταν εκτος απο << ελαια >> γραφουν στη συσταση και << λιπη >> ) με κανουν να πιστευω οτι πραγματι αυτο το πραγμα πρεπει να ισχυει ,ειδικα σε περιοδους που το συκωτι κουραζεται .

και να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι ο μονος που δινει ετοιμη .οι περισσοτεροι ακομα ετοιμη δινουν ,εσυ απλα το λες φανερα .εγω βεβαια παντα θα ελπιζω  :Happy:

----------


## Harisagr

Προσωπικα κι εγω πιστευω οτι τιποτα δεν φτανει τη σπιτικη αυγοτροφη ειδικα οταν ειναι καπως μελετημενη η συνθεση της. Απλα ξεροντας ατομα που δινουν ετοιμη ειδικα σε κοκκινα εδω και χρονια παντα με μετρο και χωρις κανενα προβλημα δεν μπορω να το προσπερασω και να μην τους ακουσω καθολου. Πιστευω οτι το ιδανικο ισως να ειναι καπου στη μεση. μαλλον κολαω στο γεγονος οτι μπορει να διατηρησει αποτελεσματικα το χρωμα και την περιοδο που δεν χορηγηται χρωστικη στο νερο. 

Παντως σημερα εβαλα 2 μερη απο την δικια μου και ενα μερος απο την ετοιμη για να δω την αποδοχη της.

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

η ετοιμη ,η ειδικη για κοκκινα ,απλα εχει στην μπισκοτοσυνθεση της ,προσθηκη κανθαξανθινης (αν οχι καποια αλλη αγνωστη χρωστικη ) .Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις και σε σπιτικη ,οπως επισης να βαψεις το πουλι με τον συμβατικο τροπο (χρωστικη ) ή με μιση δοση συμβατικης βαφης και παραλληλη χρηση των φυσικων προτασεων και να διατηρησεις (ανετα !!! ) το ηδη βαμμενο πουλι ,με χρηση μονο φυσικων χρωστικων 

αν ημουν στη θεση σου και δεν ειχα να κατεβασω πουλια σε διαγωνισμο ,δεν θα το σκεφτομουνα καθολου και θα δοκιμαζα σαν εμπειρια και μονο ,τον φυσικο τροπο  .Αρκει και μονο η φραση κορυφαιου εκτροφεα στα κοκκινα ,περυσι σε καποια συζητηση που ειχε τυχει να κανω μαζι του ,οτι εγω βαφω τα πουλια μονο την πρωτη χρονια για το διαγωνισμο και μετα ποτε ,για λογους υγειας ... λεει πολλα !

----------


## Harisagr

Ουτε σε διαγωνισμο εχω σκοπο να κατεβω ουτε τιποτα. Απλα ειναι τοσο προτογνωρη εμπειρια για μενα που ισως ενστικτωδως φοβαμαι μην μου ξεβαψουν τα πουλια. Αυτο μονο. Υγιη να ειναι κι ας ξεβαψουν και λιγο δε με πειραζει. 

Κι εδω που τα λεμε μαλλον αυτη την οδο θα ακολουθησω μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη με το καλο....

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

αν εχουν ολοκληρωσει το βαψιμο τους (καλα λες ... νοεμβρης εφτασε ... ) μην φοβασαι τιποτα .Δοκιμασε μαλιστα τη συνταγη με μικροτερες ποσοτητες και απο τις φυσικες χρωστικες ουσιες που σου ειπα ,για να συνηθισουν σταδιακα τα πουλια .Ενα πραγματικα κοκκινο καναρινι ,δεν ξεβαφει τοσο ευκολα ,αφου εχει ντυθει

----------


## xarhs

εγω χαρη πηρα στα χερια μου φετος ενα κοκκινο καναρινι , και αποφασησα να του κανω βαψημο με φυσικη διατροφη......

πριν το βαψημο.....






κατα τη διαρκεια του βαψηματος.......








και η τελικη εικονα....





το περιεχομενο της διατροφης ηταν πελτε απο ντοματα , πατζαρι , παπρικα και κυριως....



γενικα οτι ηταν κοκκινο το ανακατευα με σκονη βρωμης και το εδινα σε αυγοθηκη να το φαει......

----------


## jk21

του χρονου Χαρη για να συγκρινουμε ή και τωρα αν θελεις ,να ενισχυσεις και με φυσικες πηγες λουτεινης (καλαμποκαλευρο ,πεταλα απο καλεντουλα ή λουλουδι ταραξακου αποξηραμενα κ.α ) .Αφου << τολμησες >> ,πρεπει να τολμησεις πληρως !

----------


## xarhs

θα το τολμησω δημητρη......

τωρα δεν νομιζω ομως να δουμε καποια διαφορα.....

οταν ερθει η καινουργια πτεροροια , θα κανουμε τα ''πειραματακια'' μας.....

----------


## jk21

βασικα αν ενα πουλι μπορει να αποχρωματιστει μετα την πτερορια ,μπορει και να χρωματιστει ! απλα με διαφορετικους ρυθμους

----------


## aeras

Μετά την πτερρόροια δεν κάνει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. (Εάν εξαιρέσουμε κάποια φτερά που θα πέσουν για διάφορες αιτίες μόνο στα νέα θα έχουμε το ένα ή το άλλο )

----------


## jk21

η μασκα της καρδερινας ,ποσο καιρο βαφεται μετα την πτερορια Μιχαλη; στα θηλυκα οταν αποχρωματιζεται καπως  στη φυση εν καιρω αναπαραγωγης ,ξαναζωντανευει μονο μετα την πτερορια; Γιατι το χρωμα σε αρρωστα πουλια ,εχει συχνα θαμπαδα και χανει τη γυαλαδα του και τον κορεσμο των χρωματων; 


Πραγματι υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα μερη των φτερων ανα πουλι ,που βαφονται καποιες συγκεκριμενες χρονικες περιοδους .Αλλο ομως βαψιμο εξ αρχης και αλλο απλα χασιμο εντασης και κορεσμου χρωματος

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον μετά το βάψιμο βγήκε το δακτυλίδι και διορθώθηκε το ψαλίδισμα των φτερών

----------


## aeras

> η μασκα της καρδερινας ,ποσο καιρο βαφεται μετα την πτερορια Μιχαλη; στα θηλυκα οταν αποχρωματιζεται καπως  στη φυση εν καιρω αναπαραγωγης ,ξαναζωντανευει μονο μετα την πτερορια; Γιατι το χρωμα σε αρρωστα πουλια ,εχει συχνα θαμπαδα και χανει τη γυαλαδα του και τον κορεσμο των χρωματων; 
> 
> 
> Πραγματι υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα μερη των φτερων ανα πουλι ,που βαφονται καποιες συγκεκριμενες χρονικες περιοδους .Αλλο ομως βαψιμο εξ αρχης και αλλο απλα χασιμο εντασης και κορεσμου χρωματος


  Καλά για να το λες έτσι θα είναι

----------


## panos70

Εγω βλεπω ενα πολυ ωραιο ροζ καναρινακι, κροκο Κοζανης μπορουμε να δωσουμε Δημητρη για κοκκινισμα ;

----------


## jk21

η δευτερη παραγραφος δεν ειναι ερωτηση ,αλλα θεση και δεχομαι την απαντηση σου ,αν και μαλλον το λες ειρωνικα και δεν το πιστευεις .θα ηταν χρησιμο να επιχειρηματολογησεις εναντιον ,αν κανω λαθος .Απο οτι ξερω παντως στα καναρινια που εχουν κοκκινο παραγοντα ,αλλα δεν ειναι μονο κοκκινα ,υπαρχει περιοδος που μπορει να δωσεις καποιος χρωστικη ,χωρις να επηρεασει πχ το λευκο τους και περιοδος που πρεπει να αποφευγεται .Αυτο γραφω .Κανω λαθος; Τελειωνω την θεση μου ,με την πεποιθηση (ισως λαθεμενη ,αλλα ας επιχειρηματολογησεις εναντι αυτου ) οτι ναι μεν δεν μιλαμε για βαψιμο των πουλιων εξ αρχης ή ξεβαψιμο ολοκληρωτικο εκτος πτεροροιας ,αλλα ο κορεσμος ενος χρωματος μπορει να μεταβληθει και ειναι οχι ιδεα μου ,αλλα ορατο σε πολλα πουλια .Ο κορεσμος δεν γινεται να αλλαξει (να αυξηθει ή να μειωθει ) αν δεν προστεθει ή μειωθει χρωμα εστω σε μικρη ποσοτητα (για να σε φτιαξω  :Happy:   ... στην χρωματομετρια της ...τηλεορασης αυτο ειναι σαφες ! ) 

η πρωτη ομως παραγραφος ,ειναι ερωτησεις ,που αν θελουμε διαλογο γονιμο ,θα ηθελα να απαντησεις

----------


## jk21

Πανο δεν νομιζω ουτε ο Χαρης ,ουτε εγω να ειπαμε ποτε οτι μπορουν οι φυσικες χρωστικες να δωσουν κοκκινισμα που δινει η κανθαξανθινη στην πυκνοτητα μαλιστα που δινεται .

Καθε λιποδιαλυτη χρωστικη ,σε ενα λιποχρωμικο πουλακι ,μπορει να επηρεασει το χρωματισμο του .Για το τι χρωστικες εχει ο κροκος και πως μπορει να επηρεασει ,θα σου πω αργοτερα γιατι επειγομαι να κλεισω

----------


## panos70

απλα το αναφερω γιατι μεχρι τωρα στα διαφορα φορουμ εδω και αλου δεν εχω διαβασει για προσπαθεια του κοκκινισματος με κροκο

----------


## jk21

Λοιπον ο κροκος περιεχει διαφορα καροτενοειδη οπως και β καροτινη και ζεαξανθινη  ( πορτοκαλι χρωστικες ) ,αλλα κυριως 

την κροκινη (crocin)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crocin

που ειναι γνωστη για τις εντονα αντιοξειδωτικες της ιδιοτητες .Ειναι λιποδιαλυτη και λογικα απορροφιεται απο το συκωτι ,αλλα υπο καποιες  συνθηκες (δεν τα ξερω καλα τα χημικα να σου πω ποιες ) μπορει να γινει και υδατοδιαλυτη και τοτε δεν εχει πληρη απορροφηση .

δεν τον εχω δοκιμασει ποτε στα πουλια ,αλλα εχει εντονα χρωστικη ιδιοτητα στην αναμιξη του με τροφες .Δεν νομιζω ομως να δινει την αποχρωση που θελει ενας εκτροφεας κοκκινων πουλιων ,οσο πχ το σουμακ που ειχα αναφερει 

δεν εχεις διαβασει για τετοια προσπαθεια ,γιατι απλα ο συγχρονος οργανωμενος εκτροφεας ,αρκειται στην περπατημενη της κανθαξανθινης ,που θα του εξασφαλισει πιο ευκολα βραβεια .Η δοκιμη κατι εναλλακτικου ,οπως γλαφυρα μου ειπε ... καποιος καποτε ,ειναι για οταν θα βγουμε στη συνταξη και θα εχουμε ορεξη να ασχοληθουμε περισσοτερο .....

----------


## aeras

> η δευτερη παραγραφος δεν ειναι ερωτηση ,αλλα θεση και δεχομαι την απαντηση σου ,αν και μαλλον το λες ειρωνικα και δεν το πιστευεις .θα ηταν χρησιμο να επιχειρηματολογησεις εναντιον ,αν κανω λαθος .Απο οτι ξερω παντως στα καναρινια που εχουν κοκκινο παραγοντα ,αλλα δεν ειναι μονο κοκκινα ,υπαρχει περιοδος που μπορει να δωσεις καποιος χρωστικη ,χωρις να επηρεασει πχ το λευκο τους και περιοδος που πρεπει να αποφευγεται .Αυτο γραφω .Κανω λαθος; Τελειωνω την θεση μου ,με την πεποιθηση (ισως λαθεμενη ,αλλα ας επιχειρηματολογησεις εναντι αυτου ) οτι ναι μεν δεν μιλαμε για βαψιμο των πουλιων εξ αρχης ή ξεβαψιμο ολοκληρωτικο εκτος πτεροροιας ,αλλα ο κορεσμος ενος χρωματος μπορει να μεταβληθει και ειναι οχι ιδεα μου ,αλλα ορατο σε πολλα πουλια .Ο κορεσμος δεν γινεται να αλλαξει (να αυξηθει ή να μειωθει ) αν δεν προστεθει ή μειωθει χρωμα εστω σε μικρη ποσοτητα (για να σε φτιαξω   ... στην χρωματομετρια της ...τηλεορασης αυτο ειναι σαφες ! ) 
> 
> η πρωτη ομως παραγραφος ,ειναι ερωτησεις ,που αν θελουμε διαλογο γονιμο ,θα ηθελα να απαντησεις


  Όσα πουλιά αλλάζουν χρώμα μετά το τέλος της πτερρόροιας οφείλεται σε εξωτερικούς παράγοντες το φανέτο από την τριβή των φτερών με το ράμφος του, κάποια άλλα από το λάδι και την βιταμίνη D από τον ουροπυγιακό αδένα. Τα φτερά από κάποια περίοδο και μετά δεν τροφοδοτούνται πες πως είναι νεκρά. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί εδώ που εκτρέφουν καναρίνια χρώματος ποια είναι η γνώμη τους?

----------


## xarhs

εγω  επειδη ειχα κοκκινα καναρινια παρατηρησα το εξης.......

το κοκκινο χρωμα δεν χανοταν με την παροδο του χρονου.......  ισως ξεβαφε σιγα σιγα αλλα σε σημειο που να μην το πιανει το ματι σου 

μπορω να πω οτι χανοταν λιγη ''ζωντανια'' απο το χρωμα...

μικρο το κακο..

μολις ερχοταν η πτεροροια , πως γινετε οταν βαζεις μια μπλουζα σε χλωρινη??? εε ετσι γινοταν χωρις υπερβολη

δεν ξερω με ποια μεθοδο κανανε κοκκινα τα καναρινια , αλλα μονο στην πτεροροια εβγαινε το πραγματικο χρωμα

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου .Συμφωνω οτι απο καποιο σημειο και μετα τα φτερα ειναι νεκρα ,αλλα οχι αμεσως μετα την πτεροροια και σιγουρα οταν δεν ειναι νεκρα ,οπως η βιταμινη D3 που αναφερεις επηρεαζει (προφανως οχι με επαλειψη ) ετσι και καποιες τροφες μπορει να επηρεασουν .Το υγρο του ουροπυγιακου αδενα επηρεαζει εξωτερικα δινοντας στιλπνοτητα .Η βιταμινη d δεν μπορει να επηρεασει εξωτερικα 


επισης θα ηθελα να σου θυμισω ερευνα που ειχαμε δει (να μην τα ξαναβαζω και κουραζω τον κοσμο με λινκ που ηδη υπαρχουν στο σχετικο αρθρο ) στο θεμα της μασκας της καρδερινας ,οτι σε εποχη εκτος πτεροροιας ,στην αναπαραγωγη ,τα θηλυκα λογω του στρες και της σχετικης αυξησης των ενδοπαρασιτων που προκαλειται ,με αποτελεσμα την κακη λειτουργια του συκωτιου τους ,δεν μεταβολιζανε σωστα τις προσλαμβανομενες χρωστικες και αντι κοκκινη ή μασκα ξεβαφε σε κιτρινη ...

αν και το βαψιμο της μασκας της καρδερινας που εφερα σαν παραδειγμα ,γινεται κατα παρομοιο γενετικο τροπο με το red siskin ,που εδωσε το γονιδιο ωστε να δημιουργηθει το κοκκινο καναρινι ,ας δουμε τι αναφερετε και για αυτο ... η πτερορια ειναι η εναρξη και οχι το τελος του βαψιματος .Καποτε βεβαια επερχεται και αυτο .Δεν μιλησε κανεις οτι ανοιξιατικα ενα κιτρινοπορτοκαλι καναρινι ,θα γινει κατακοκκινο ,αλλα τα καροτενοειδη που εκτος απο χρωστικες ,ειναι συχνα και ουσιες χρησιμες για την υγεια πουλιων και ανθρωπων (με οτι αυτο μπορει να συνεπαγεται σε αυτο που εκπεμπει ο οργανισμος προς τα εξω ),μπορουν να παιξουν ρολο στο βαθος χρωματισμου (κορεσμος ) των φτερων 

http://www.arkive.org/red-siskin/car...ucullata/#ref4

Φτέρωμα η νεανική κόκκινο Siskin είναι γκρι μέχρι να moults σε τρεις έως τέσσερις μήνες της ηλικίας.Όπως το πουλί μεγαλώνει, *βαθαίνει κόκκινο* χρώμα της (4)

http://www.nfss.org/Birds/Species/Fi.../red-sisk.html

----------


## aeras

> βασικα αν ενα πουλι μπορει να αποχρωματιστει μετα την πτερορια ,μπορει και να χρωματιστει ! απλα με διαφορετικους ρυθμους


  Το θέμα ξεκίνησε από εδώ αυτό δεν γίνεται έλιξε

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη δεν θα παιξω αλλο με τα λογια .Νομιζω επανελλημενα ανεφερα το βαθμο αποχρωματισμου και χρωματισμου που ειναι εφικτος μετα την ληξη της πτεροροιας και σαφως δεν μιλησα για βαψιμο εξ αρχης ή ολικο ξεβαμα .Μπορεις να ανατρεξεις ολα τα ποστ να το δεις .Οπως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ηδη εχεις δει (αλλα ας μην κουραζουμε αλλο τα μελη με συνδεσμους δυσκολονοητους ) οτι ακομα και σε πουλια (διαφορα ειδη ) με φτερωμα που εχει ωριμασει και δεν εχει πια αιματωση ,μπορει μεσω αλλων τροπων να επελθει επαναχρωματισμος μεχρις ενος βαθμου ,ειτε απο εξωτερικες αιτιες ,ειτε απο εσωτερικες και ανεφερες μια (το υγρο του ουροπηγιου ) αλλα ισως δεν εψαξες να δεις οτι οι ουσιες του ,μπορει να επηρεαστουν και απο την διατροφη των πουλιων 

Ναι *αν αυτο καταλαβες οτι ελεγα* ,οτι τα πουλια μπορει να ξαναβαφουν πληρως ,αφου ξεβαφτουν πληρως ,δεν ισχυει .Μιλω για βελτιωση του κορεσμου των χρωματων τους

----------


## Steliosan

Παναγιωτη...
Θα πω κατι για τον κροκο ισως και να ειναι ασχετο.
Στο ξενοδοχειο που ημουν ο μαγειρας εβαζε κροκο στο ρυζι (σαφραν) και το ρυζι γινοταν κατακιτρινο,σε σκετο νερο ο κροκος πορτοκαλιζει και σε καποια φακελακια απο τσαι που περιεχουν κροκο το χρωμα του δεν φαινεται καθολου,η χρωστικη του μαλλον ειναι αδυναμη και παντα μιλαμε για τον αυθεντικο κροκο Κοζανης και οχι τυπου Κοζανης κινεζικο ο οποιος ειναι και κατα πολυ φθηνοτερος απο τον αυθεντικο,αν δυσκολευεσαι οικονομικα δεν νομιζω οτι συμφερει να δωσεις ποσοτητα ικανη να βαψει τα πουλακια σου και ισως αν τους δωσεις κροκο να βγουν ποιο κιτρινα απ'οτι νομιζες ,αλλα ολα αυτα τονιζω οτι τα λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη δεν γνωριζω τι δουλεια κανει στα καναρινια.

----------


## Harisagr

Εγκατελειψα τη χρηση της ετοιμης αυγοτροφης που εκανα δοκιμαστικα. Δεν την τρωνε σχεδον καθολου. Προτημουνε συνεχεια τη δικια μου και δεν ακουμπανε καθολου την ετοιμη. Στην επομενη δοση που θα ψησω θα κανω το μισο μειγμα με πελτε και σουμακ.

Δεν με πειραζει και καθολου να ξεβαψουν λιγο τα πουλια. Αρκει να ειναι υγιη.

----------


## jk21

και πολεντα και καλεντουλα 


* δωσε θαρρος στο χωριατη .....

----------


## Harisagr

Και πολεντα και καλεντουλα και πελτε και σουμακ. Απλα δεν ξερω αναλογιες. Απο αυγα να βαλω κανενα κροκο παραπανω?



Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

400 γρ νιφαδες βρωμης (τριμμενες ) ή 400 γρ αλευρι βρωμης (αν βρεις αλευρι καλυτερα .εχει στα καταστηματα βιολογικων )
200γρ καλαμποκαλευρο (εχει και στα μαρκετ .βρες το πιο κιτρινο ) ή 200 γρ πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )
3 αυγα ολοκληρα 
7 ασπραδια αυγων
3 κουταλιες της σουπας πεταλα καλεντουλας τις οποιες θα ζεστανεις και θα ανακατευεις με κουταλι ποτε ποτε  ,μεχρι πριν το σημειο βρασμου σε αργη φωτια με 50 ml γαλακτος με χαμηλα λιπαρα και πριν τα προσθεσεις στο μιγμα της ζυμης ,θα τις βαλεις να τριφτουνε με το γαλα στο μουλτι .
Ριχνεις  στο μιγμα για τη ζυμη και 100 γρ πελτε ντοματας (παστα )   ετοιμο  χωρις αλατι .οι φτιαχτοι εχουν συνηθως πολύ αλατι .προσοχη !
Ριχνεις επισης 1 κουταλια της σουπας σουμακ και 1 κουταλι του γλυκου παπρικα (σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα .εχουν και καποια μαρκετ σουμακ αλλα πολυ ακριβοτερο ) 

Αυτη για την περιοδο της συντηρησης ειναι μια χαρα .Στην πτεροροια και σε προετοιμασια και αναπτυξη νεοσσων ,μπορεις να ενισχυσεις την πρωτεινη με κιμα σογιας και συγκεκριμενα με 

50γρ τριμμενο κιμα σογιας (θα παρεις τον fytro απο τα μαρκετ στο σταντ με προιοντα διαιτης και υγιεινης διατροφης .ειναι απολιπασμενος και εχει 52 % πρωτεινη ) 

Αν δεν εχεις θεμα με τους κροκους ,τοτε στις περιοδους αυτες ,μπορεις να βαλεις 1 αυγο παραπανω και να αφαιρεσεις τον μισο κιμα σογιας 

τυχον τριμμενα αλλα βοτανα και γυρη ,μπορεις να τα προσθετεις στην ψημενη τριμμενη αυγοτροφη

----------


## Harisagr

Το ευχαριστω ειναι λιγο γι αυτες τις συμβουλες....

μονο αυτα απο αλευρι. Ειχα ετοιμαστει και ειχα παρει πολυσπορο αλευρι και ελεγα θα χρειαστει. Αν δεν χρειαζεται να ξερω να ετοιμασω τον ξυλοφουρνο να φαμε κανενα ψωμι!!!

Να δωσω και στα υπολοιπα απο την ιδια τροφη. Δεν εχω σκοπο να τα βαψω με αυτην αλλα θα με διευκοληνει να εχω μονο μια αυγοτροφη.

Στάλθηκε από το ME371MG μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Να φτιαξεις με το πολυσπορο και δικο σου ψωμι ,αλλα βαλε και στην αυγοτροφη στη θεση του αλευρου βρωμης .Το καλαμποκαλευρο το θελω για τη λουτεινη 

Δωσε σε ολα .Η παπρικα εχει και βιταμινη Α (αν δεν ειναι απο καιρο ανοιγμενη )  ,το σουμακ εχει αντιοξειδωτικες ιδιοτητες και οχι μονο και το λυκοπενιο ειναι << υγεια >> .Γιατι λοιπον να μην δοκιμασουν και τα αλλα ; Μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## Harisagr

Την συνταγη την εκανα αλλα σε πρωτη φαση μου βγηκε ξερη.

Μετα το τριψιμο ομως ειναι μια χαρα και ειναι περιτο να σας πω το τι αποδοχη εχει απο τα πουλια μου.

----------


## Gardelius

> Την συνταγη την εκανα αλλα σε πρωτη φαση μου βγηκε ξερη.


Έχεις καμιά φώτο ... να δούμε την "υφή" της  ;;

----------


## jk21

η τελικη μορφη της τριμμενη ,εχει σημασια τι υφη εχει .Το προβλημα θα ηταν να ειναι λασπερη .Αφρατεμα γινεται με πολλους τροπους ,αλλα οπως ειπες τελικα και υφη και αποδοχη ειχε οκ !  αν εχεις ,περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## Harisagr

Οσοι δινετε χρωστικη σε ποιο σημειο της αναπαραγωγης τη δινετε και ποια να προτιμησω? Δοσλογιες?

----------


## Harisagr

> 400 γρ νιφαδες βρωμης (τριμμενες ) ή 400 γρ αλευρι βρωμης (αν βρεις αλευρι καλυτερα .εχει στα καταστηματα βιολογικων )
> 200γρ καλαμποκαλευρο (εχει και στα μαρκετ .βρες το πιο κιτρινο ) ή 200 γρ πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )
> 3 αυγα ολοκληρα 
> 7 ασπραδια αυγων
> 3 κουταλιες της σουπας πεταλα καλεντουλας τις οποιες θα ζεστανεις και θα ανακατευεις με κουταλι ποτε ποτε  ,μεχρι πριν το σημειο βρασμου σε αργη φωτια με 50 ml γαλακτος με χαμηλα λιπαρα και πριν τα προσθεσεις στο μιγμα της ζυμης ,θα τις βαλεις να τριφτουνε με το γαλα στο μουλτι .
> Ριχνεις  στο μιγμα για τη ζυμη και 100 γρ πελτε ντοματας (παστα )   ετοιμο  χωρις αλατι .οι φτιαχτοι εχουν συνηθως πολύ αλατι .προσοχη !
> Ριχνεις επισης 1 κουταλια της σουπας σουμακ και 1 κουταλι του γλυκου παπρικα (σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα .εχουν και καποια μαρκετ σουμακ αλλα πολυ ακριβοτερο ) 
> 
> Αυτη για την περιοδο της συντηρησης ειναι μια χαρα .Στην πτεροροια και σε προετοιμασια και αναπτυξη νεοσσων ,μπορεις να ενισχυσεις την πρωτεινη με κιμα σογιας και συγκεκριμενα με 
> ...



Tελειωσα την πρωτη δοση αυγοτροφης την οποια την εδινα σε ολα τα πουλια και οχι μονο στα κοκκινα.
Τωρα πλεον την εκανα μαζι με την προσθηκη της σογιας και περιμενω να δω αποδοχη.
Εγω τη χορηγω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα. Μηπως ειναι πολυ? Γιατι παρατητρησα λιγο λιπος στα πουλακια τις τελευταιες μερες.

Επισης την χρωστικη ποτε την ξεκιναω στο ζευγαρι και για ποσο την κραταω?

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα πιο συχνα αλλα σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες 


για την χρωστικη ελπιζω να εχεις τη γνωμη παιδιων που βαφουν .να ξερεις παντως οτι και πριν γεννηθουν τα αυγα ,χορηγειται σε καποια ποσοτητα

----------


## antonisveria

την καροφυλλη παντως ξεκιναμε στην θυληκια 2 εβδομαδες πριν τα βαλουμε για ζευγαρωμα 8 με 10 γραμμαρια καροφυλλη σε 1 κιλο αυγοτροφη και πολυ καλο ανακατεμα.

----------


## Harisagr

Μονο στην θυληκια? Οχι στο αρσενικο?

Η καροφυλλη μπαινει μονο στην αυγοτροφη?
Στο νερο μπαινει αλλη χρωστικη?

----------


## Harisagr

> θα προτιμουσα πιο συχνα αλλα σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες


Δυο κουταλακια του γλυκου ανα 3 μερες δινω και δεν το τελειωνουν. Απλα την πεταω γιατι ξερενεται.

----------


## antonisveria

> Μονο στην θυληκια? Οχι στο αρσενικο?
> 
> Η καροφυλλη μπαινει μονο στην αυγοτροφη?
> Στο νερο μπαινει αλλη χρωστικη?



στην αρχη στην θυληκια μονο 
ναι μονο στην αυγοτροφη η καροφυλλη.
εχει και αλλες χρωστικες που μπαινουν και στο νερο νομιζω.....

----------


## Harisagr

Αν χρησιμοποιησω την bogena intensive red  ειμαι καλλυμενος?

----------


## jk21

Eχεις το σκευασμα στα χερια σου; επειδη εχω ακουσει οτι εχει διαφοροποιηθει καπως σε συσταση ,σε σχεση με το παρελθον ,αν το εχεις ,θα ηθελα την αναλυτικη συσταση του και την δοσολογια που προτεινεται σε αυτο 

να θεωρησω σαν δεδομενο οτι δινεις την αυγοτροφη που λεγαμε πιο πανω και εχει αποδοχη; γιατι αλλο να δινεις παραλληλα και φυσικες πηγες χρωστικων και αλλο να δινεις αποκλειστικα σκευασματα κανθαξανθινης (ως προς την αναγκη σε χρωστικη )

και φυσικα ανεφερε μας τους τελικους στοχους σου .Θες ενα ιδανικο (το δυνατον ) κοκκινο ,ανεξαρτητα ποσοστου συμμετοχης του σκευασματος χρωστικης στο τελικο αποτελεσμα ή δινεις προτεραιοτητα στην ηπια χορηγηση; 

καθε τι ,παιζει ρολο στο τι τελικα θα σου πω ειτε εγω ειτε τα παιδια

----------


## Harisagr

Οχι δεν το εχω στα χερια μου. Σκεφτομαι να το παραγγειλω.

Αυγοτροφη δινω αυτη που λεγαμε παραπανω και ειμαι πλεον στην τριτη φορα που τη φτιαχνω αυτη τη φορα με την προσθηκη σογιας που μου προτεινες.

Προτεραιοτητα για μενα η καλη υγεια των πουλιων. Ουτε σε διαγωνισμους θα παω ουτε τιποτα. Ομορφα κοκκινα υγιη πουλακια κι ας μην ειναι της φωτιας!!!

----------


## jk21

Χαρη παλιοτερα τουλαχιστον ,απο επαφες μου με ατομα αναμεσα στους οργανωμενους σε συλλογους ,ηξερα οτι ισχυε

*500gr Intensief και 100gr. carophyll red  ( δηλαδη 5 προς 1 ασχετα αν αυτο το 1 εχει πολυ μεγαλη βαρυτητα γιατι το carophyll red ειναι πολυ πιο πυκνο σαν σκευασμα  ) και βάζανε από αυτό το μίγμα 12 gr σε κάθε κιλό αυγοτροφής ή λίτρο νερού
*
να ξερεις οτι τα σκευασματα τυπου intensief ,can-tax , carored κλπ  ειναι στην ουσια κανθαξανθινη ,πολυ πιο αραιωμενη σε αμυλουχο υλικο βασης (καποιο αλευρο ,συνηθως καλαμποκιου .... που εντελως τυχαια εχει λουτεινη ... ) και καποια σακχαρα (πχ δεξτροζη ) ,σε σχεση με την λεγομενη καροφυλλη (carophyll red ) που ειναι σκευασμα κανθαξανθινης 10 % .Το καθενα απο αυτα ,εχει και καποια επιπλεον μικρη ποσοτητα αγνωστων ή γνωστων χρωστικων (παλιοτερα πχ η can tax ειχε οξειδιο του σιδηρου ) ,ενω κυκλοφορουν και σκευασματα συνδιασμου κανθαξανθινης και β καροτινης 

να ξερεις οτι λαμπερο χρωμα ,θα παρεις αν υπαρχει και η β καροτινη στην διαιτα των πουλιων ειτε σαν σκευασμα ειτε σαν φυσικη διατροφη .Oι γλυκοπατατες ,οι καυτερες κοκκινες πιπεριες (και οι φλωρινης αλλα λιγοτερο ) ,το σπανακι ,τα μαρουλι (το ελληνικο ,το roman lettuce σαν ποικιλια ) ειναι πιο πανω απο τα καροτα σε β καροτινη αλλα και αυτα ειναι φυσικα  υψηλα σε περιεκτικοτητα 

αν θεωρησουμε ως δεδομενο ,οτι εσυ εχεις ριξει το βαρος σου και στις φυσικες πηγες χρωστικων ,αλλα και το οτι δεν πας για διαγωνισμο , εγω στη θεση σου (στην ... θεση μου θα εδινα πολυ λιγοτερο και απο αυτο που θα σου προτεινω )  ,θα προσπαθουσα 

ειτε με την μιση δοσολογια του συνδιασμου που σου ανεφερα 

δηλαδη  6 γρ του << με εντονα γραμμματα >> μιγματος ,στο κιλο τροφης ή νερου 

ειτε δινοντας 2 γρ καθαρης καροφυλλης μονο  (carophyll red  δηλαδη ) στο κιλο τροφης ( το προτιμω απο το νερο ) ή στο νερο (σε χλιαρο για να διαλυθει σωστα ) .Μην σου φαινεται λιγο γιατι ειναι πολυ πυκνοτερη απο τα αλλα 10 γρ ενος σκευασματος τυπου intensief 

φυσικα ολα αυτα με δεδομενο οτι καροτινη δινεται αρκετη με φυσικο τροπο

----------


## panos70

Χαρη σε επαφη που εκανα με παιδια που ειναι σε συλλογους αλλα και παιδια που τα εχουν ως χομπι ,βλεπω πως ολοενα και περισσοτεροι εμπιστευονται  την bogena intensive red ,αρα αυτο κατι λεει,κι εγω για τα μωσαικα μου αυτη θα παρω,τωρα αν εσυ θελεις βαλε λιγοτερη ποσοτητα απο την προτεινομενη ,δλδ αντι 10 γραμ που λεει στο 1 κιλο αυγοτροφης ,βαλε 8  πιστευω πως θα εισαι καλυμενος στο θεμα κοκκινισματος ,και με γκοτζι μπερι που εχει υψηλα ποσοστα καροτινης Β θα εχεις ενα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα   :Happy:

----------


## Harisagr

Κατανοητα ολα αυτα κι ευχαριστω

Αυτο ακριβως θελω. Οχι επιβαρυμενα πουλια. 

Ενα σκευασμα ιδανικο γι αυτο που μου προτεινεις;

Στάλθηκε από το HTC Desire X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

> και με γκοτζι μπερι που εχει υψηλα ποσοστα καροτινης Β θα εχεις ενα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα


+ 1 !!!!

----------


## antonisveria

γκοτζι μπερυ εχω αποξηραμενα 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα 100γρ αυγοτροφη ειναι καλα;

----------


## jk21

εν δυναμει  οσα θελεις ,αρκει να τα τρωνε

με δεδομενο τα 10.6 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100 γρ τους 

http://convert-to.com/634/dry-goji-b...nal-facts.html

απλα δεν  βαζουμε μεγαλη ποσοτητα ,για να μην ριξουμε την συνολικη πρωτεινη 

και 1 κουταλια της σουπας ,αν ειναι αποδεκτη ,μια χαρα ειναι .η επιπλεον ξηρη ουσια που προστιθεται στο μιγμα (δεν ειναι υδαρα ) δινει την δυνατοτητα προσθηκης χωρις να εχουμε λασπωμα ,επιπλεον αυγου και κατα προτιμηση ασπραδιου ,με συνεπεια να μην εχουμε καμμια μειωση στην πρωτεινη

----------

